# UDS charcoal basket



## taterdavid (Nov 11, 2009)

so i'm starting my build, yes pictures will come as i go but right now got alot going on. i got my basket mostly done and its round 15in accross and 12in high. it seems huge to me. how big are you guys baskets and do you have any pictures, we all love pictures. and yes i have read all the info out there just looking for some more feedback


----------



## pandemonium (Nov 11, 2009)

mine is from two 12"by 24" expanded metal bolted together, look through the charcoal smoker pages and you will find pics, i posted pics of my build and others too


----------



## rw willy (Nov 11, 2009)

I think mine is only 8" high  and about 18 across.


----------



## taterdavid (Nov 11, 2009)

sounds like the same stuff i used, just seems huge cause i'm used to my offset


----------



## michchef (Nov 11, 2009)

Mine is made from one 12 x 24 piece of expanded metal that I cut in half lengthwise and bolted the two halves together to form the circle. So it's 6" tall by somewhere around 14 -16" across.


----------



## taterdavid (Nov 12, 2009)

Yours looks the same as mine but mines not cut in half. i guess mines okay just seems really big compared to what i'm used to. still gathering some pieces. i got a new drum just don't have the time to work on it much, got a wedding this weekend and are haveing a house full of inlaws staying so hopefully after that i can get to work on it


----------



## ddave (Nov 12, 2009)

Mine is 8" tall and 13.5" in diameter.

Dave


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 12, 2009)

Mine is 18.5" in diameter and 9" tall. Mine seems huge to me and I have never had to use the full capacity of it. 6" full will net me 30+ hours of proper temps. My next one will be the same diameter but only 6" tall at the most.


----------



## pandemonium (Nov 12, 2009)

Michchefs is ideal i think, mine is way bigger than i would ever use, i only need to fill it halfway, but it might have been easier than cutting one piece in half.


----------



## michchef (Nov 12, 2009)

I just used a small pair of bolt cutters to cut mine in half lengthwise. It only took a few minutes.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 12, 2009)

Cut it down to 6-8 inches. You'll never need something that tall.


----------



## billbo (Nov 12, 2009)

Mine is 13.5" round and 12" tall. Works great! When fully loaded it will run for 24 hours easy.


----------



## smokemaster (Nov 12, 2009)

Basket welded to a pizza pan to catch the ashes.


----------



## ol' smokey (Nov 12, 2009)

My main basket is 14" in diameter and 6" high. This holds about 15 lbs. of charcoal. I also have some smaller baskets for shorter smokes.


----------



## learnem (Feb 14, 2014)

geez...post recessitation

I'm in the process of building my charcoal basket.  The piece of SSEM I bought was cut to 9" x 60" and trimmed down to +- 58 in for the circumference of an 18.5 " weber cooking grate.

Currently, I run a plow disc with a T for the charcoal holder, and when full, I get about 4-5 hrs of temps between 220 and 195.  I am hoping the basket improves the length of my cook ability.


----------

